# Study: Intense exercise and low calories affect thyroid



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought this 2005 study was interesting:
http://www.nel.edu/26-2005_6_pdf/NEL260605A14_Ciloglu.pdf.

Summary:
A 2005 study on the connection between intense exercise regimens and the thyroid gland also found that athletes whose caloric consumption wasn't enough to fuel their workouts were prone to hypothyroidism. In fact, female study participants who ate insufficient calories for merely four days during which they engaged in their usual intensive training routine developed abnormal and suppressed thyroid levels.

Source:
http://www.heractivelife.com/women/comment/hypothyroidism-and-athletes-oxymoron-or-reality/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I thought this 2005 study was interesting:
> http://www.nel.edu/26-2005_6_pdf/NEL260605A14_Ciloglu.pdf.
> 
> Summary:
> ...


That is correct because the body is conserving calories the same way it does with water. It is interesting to know that one very good way to combat edema (generally speaking, serious medical conditions exempted) is to drink plenty of water.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I also thought the study conclusions were really logical. Athletes push their bodies to the limit. I think anything that pushes us to the limit can cause the body to try to maintain homeostasis. Pushing ourselves is not always the healthiest thing.

As a culture we look upon intense exercise as a positive attribute. Our cave people ancestors would have thought anyone who exercises like that it crazy. What a difference a million years makes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> That is correct because the body is conserving calories the same way it does with water. It is interesting to know that one very good way to combat edema (generally speaking, serious medical conditions exempted) is to drink plenty of water.


Makes alot of sense. My yoga instructor said her intense exercise addiction burned up her thyroid and now she is teaching yoga to learn how to chill out and also reduced her exercise practice.

A guy I know who is an exercise addict just found out he has thyroid issues - possibly hyperthyroidism.

This article also points to why many athletes, I believe it's weight lifters use T-3 in their training - I think they are all nuts.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread, Heidi. Love the information.

Walking is my main exercise. I do 1.7 miles around the island in 25 minutes. Ok, it's not really great, but for someone with arthritis, it's not bad. I keep seeing fewer and fewer people running. I think many have learned that it's really not worth blowing your knees out.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I think walking is one of the best exercises around! I also love water aerobics for overall workout. It's fun - if you like the water. 1.7 miles is excellent!

I think my massive amount of exercise last year when I quit smoking, coupled with a very low calorie diet helped contribute to my thyroid problems.


----------

